# Dmt



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

DMT is NOT a recreational drug.....be aware.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, from everything I have read I would agree that it is not recreational also. If you do decide to try it, I would take it really easy and build up to where you feel comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

It's risky as hell. I've known a couple people that lives have really been changed for the worse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah it's a very intense drug. I tried it a few times and, much like acid, I feel like a slightly different person after the experience. Unlike acid, it only lasts 15-30 minutes at most and is relatively dissociative, ie., you don't really know where/who/what you are. If taken in large enough doses it feels like your consciousness is being broken down. I would not recommend it as a party favor.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Isn't Dmt released from your brain when you die?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Adam C said:


> Isn't Dmt released from your brain when you die?


Yes it is. Its also does the same thing in most living mammals as far as I know.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty scary if you ask me. But I shouldn't talk haha


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

K1tt3n5 said:


> It's risky as hell. I've known a couple people that lives have really been changed for the worse.


Everyone who did it last week is fine.... My dude roomie snorted it and my female roomie smoked it... she had a look of utter shock on her face after she smoked it... i did both and didnt have a come down like coke


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

PaulyMolitor said:


> Everyone who did it last week is fine.... My dude roomie snorted it and my female roomie smoked it... she had a look of utter shock on her face after she smoked it... i did both and didnt have a come down like coke


Good to hear man, hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

K1tt3n5 said:


> Good to hear man, hope you enjoyed it.


i think i wanna try it again....


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

PaulyMolitor said:


> Has anyone tried this? My roommate got ahold of some and thought it was mdma. We took it and proceded to get super fuked out of our minds... anyone else?


was it nndmt or 5meodmt?

i have a lot of experience of 5meodmt but i have never tried nndmt. i can not imagine being higher than the initial onset of a 5meodmt trip.

alasdair


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> was it nndmt or 5meodmt?
> 
> i have a lot of experience of 5meodmt but i have never tried nndmt. i can not imagine being higher than the initial onset of a 5meodmt trip.
> 
> alasdair


i heard dmt, but hell could have been rat poison...


----------



## 10xdeep (Feb 25, 2010)

iv tried this 3 years ago. It was tippy as hell. lucky i looked into it before i did it. If it wasnt for me writing things down right after i did it, i dont think i would remember much of it. 

Its a crazy hallucinogenic and makes you see things differently.


----------



## sciknen (Jan 25, 2010)

Most likley got 5meo.. the real stuff is nearly impossible to come by

I smoked it.. Throat closed up and felt like i was floating.. 

Most amazing drug I have ever done and best by far. Better then Molley,Coke.Shrooms,Pot,Booze

Haven't done acid yet.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

K1tt3n5 said:


> It's risky as hell. I've known a couple people that lives have really been changed for the worse.


What happens if it goes bad?


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

YouTube - Joe Rogan talks about DMT

Acid is sweet, watch this video about joe rogan talking about dmt...pretty cool.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yo i know a kid that mixed it with weed and he was never the same after it.
he said he saw heaven and that it was empty there- now hes an athiest. i shit you not.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

I believe it, a lot of people claim to have been in another universe and/or see a god like person. Joe rogan talks about that some in that video.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was the sober person amongst a group of 5-6 friends screwing around with this stuff maybe 7-8 years ago. Let me tell you watching your friends fall into a coma is not fun and none of them were ever the same as they were before. Serious hallucinagen a couple of them did talk about having a "god" like experience others described it as the most intense acid trip they've ever been on etc. Seeing that sober was enough for me to never consider touching the stuff...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

word. that stuff is fucked up.


----------



## buddermeup420 (Mar 1, 2010)

I haven't gotten the opportunity to get ahold of any, though I have a few close friends that have done it. They said it was life changing for sure, but in a good, eye opening way. Hit that link on the second page, Joe Rogan explains very well. It lasts anywhere from 5-20 minutes. Your basicly in a coma, going through an intese trip. It's natural, your brain produces it everynight when you dream, and produces large amounts during death. The trip is basicly a dream, but more intense. Most people come out of it with hazy memorizes of what they expeirenced. My buddies mixed it into a bowl, and said it was just fine, someone back in the other messages was saying weed fucked it up... I don't know about that, bud usually makes a lot of haluciaguens better...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Like I said, I was the sober person making sure nobody died while my friends did this shit. You definitely fall into a coma...they were completely non-communicative, super shallow breathing but their eyes were still moving like watching someone in ummm a coma. I'm sure you can have both bad and good experiences on this stuff just like Peyote, mushrooms, mesc, or acid. All i'm saying is that anyone thinking about doing this do your research, be super careful and just know what you're getting yourself into. This is not a drug to be taken lightly as it has severe mind altering effects. I was set to take some myself but after watching my friends I lost all desire to risk my mental stability in the long-term.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone wanting to try any drug should go to Erowid

Great site for research.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

dmt isn't dangerous. 90% of the people in here are huge posers talking outta your ass. get your shit straight, dmt is released into your brain every night while in rem sleep. this thread is full of fail


----------



## Seagull (Aug 18, 2010)

@Westcoast - Word.

For anyone hasn't done it, you know the feeling when you're woken up suddenly but you're still asleep? Legs and arms don't work right, depth perception visually and in your extremities is all wonked out, you kinda think stuff that isn't happening is there or isn't there, things kind of all blur together? Like that very first 5 seconds of abruptly waking up. Still half dreaming, stuff people tell you doesn't make all that much sense. That due to your bodies naturally created DMT. You smoke DMT, and its essentially dreaming while awake.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

WestCoast_102 said:


> dmt isn't dangerous. 90% of the people in here are huge posers talking outta your ass. get your shit straight, dmt is released into your brain every night while in rem sleep. this thread is full of fail


this........


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Seagull said:


> @Westcoast - Word.
> 
> For anyone hasn't done it, you know the feeling when you're woken up suddenly but you're still asleep? Legs and arms don't work right, depth perception visually and in your extremities is all wonked out, you kinda think stuff that isn't happening is there or isn't there, things kind of all blur together? Like that very first 5 seconds of abruptly waking up. Still half dreaming, stuff people tell you doesn't make all that much sense. That due to your bodies naturally created DMT. You smoke DMT, and its essentially dreaming while awake.


that actually does make a lot of sense, but if i am not mistaken htc allows dmt to be released into your brain, but in much smaller doses. does this mean that dmt is basically passing your peak high?


----------

